# Did Specialized lowered the prices of the Tarmac SL 4 for 2013?



## Golgol23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Folks

I check from time to time the Specialized US I and I do remember that the SL4 frameset was listed with USD 3800. Just saw 3500 USD marked has the new price.I wonder if the same will happen to the European prices???

Thanks


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, it seems like it for now...For 2012 the tarmac s-works sl4 was $3900 usd before the update. Today I thought I was seeing things but it is now $3500 usd. I noted this in another thread but others are saying the prices went up for 2013. I would be complaining if it did. I might be placing an order this year for that black satin s-works sl4. 

I hope its not another pricing error like last year in September where Specialized priced the s-works sl4 framesets at $3300 and then they caught their mistake. It would have made the s-works a bargain because it was only $300 more than the Pro!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its possible they are putting both the Tarmac and Roubaix at the same $3500 price point. However, given that the geometry figures for the 2013 Tarmac look like SL3 figures (HT length) I would say there are some errors. And price might also be one of them.

I hope the price doesn't turn out to be $4500 for 2013. Given the new 7.0 Madone is listed at $4200, I guess its possible. They typically price to the market. If it turns out to be this way, I think we will be seeing a greater proportion of Pro models (10R carbon) being sold. Certainly nothing wrong with them.

Edit: The new Madone is $4200 and not $4900. Still a lot of money.


----------



## Golgol23 (Dec 30, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Yes, it seems like it for now...For 2012 the tarmac s-works sl4 was $3900 usd before the update. Today I thought I was seeing things but it is now $3500 usd. I noted this in another thread but others are saying the prices went up for 2013. I would be complaining if it did. I might be placing an order this year for that black satin s-works sl4.
> 
> I hope its not another pricing error like last year in September where Specialized priced the s-works sl4 framesets at $3300 and then they caught their mistake. It would have made the s-works a bargain because it was only $300 more than the Pro!


--------------------
Yes you are right $3900 was the price. Man that's a big price drop, it must be a mistake!!


----------



## Golgol23 (Dec 30, 2010)

NealH said:


> Its possible they are putting both the Tarmac and Roubaix at the same $3500 price point. However, given that the geometry figures for the 2013 Tarmac look like SL3 figures (HT length) I would say there are some errors. And price might also be one of them.
> 
> I hope the price doesn't turn out to be $4500 for 2013. Given the new 7.0 Madone is listed at $4900, I guess its possible. They typically price to the market. If it turns out to be this way, I think we will be seeing a greater proportion of Pro models (10R carbon) being sold. Certainly nothing wrong with them.


----------------------------------------------------------------
Yes the Pro models are pretty good, and guess what I prefer paint job on the Pro's. In the 2012 range they had a Black and Red that was lovely and 2013 full black also great.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Venge frame prices went down as well. Now are 3500 for the pro and 3750 for the S-works. I think that's down from $4200 and $3900 last year.


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's good to hear (for US costumers) ... For Europe it's the opposite way... All pro and SW frames are basicly +200€


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'd actually noticed a while back that Mike's Bikes in the US had marked their frames down from $3900 to $3499:

http://mikesbikes.com/product/13specialized-s-works-tarmac-sl4-osbb-frameset-7916.htm

I guess maybe this explains it?

I'm actually in the market for a Tarmac S-Works SL4 frame myself - my old original Tarmac S-Works SL has a cracked top tube.

I've been waiting for local stores here in Australia to receive their stock.

I actually rang one of them again today, and I asked about this price drop, and whether Australia would follow suit - and the store assistant's attitude seemed to be basically - "No, we're going to sell it to you at $3999, the price is already fixed", and that I should be honoured and lucky that they were selling me a frame...:mad2:

Must be some kind of Specialized thing?

Does anybody here know if Specialized pricing around the world tends to follow the US, with some kind of delay? Or does it tend to get out of sync?

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## Golgol23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Victor
As far has I know in Europe the prices are about to rise about 100 Euros more or less. I guess it's a US move only. Maybe you can try to ask your local shop for a bigger discount.
------- By the Way : Folks in the USA what is policy regarding discounts? Do the Specialized Dealers offer Discounts? If so how much in %. --------


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

heya,

Hmm, interesting - do you happen to know if that applies to the UK as well?

Normally, I'd start another thread, lol, but my post count is apparently too low, hence I'll post it here - it's on-topic, anyhow.

I'm basically tossing up between waiting till November (when it's available), and getting it from the local bike store here in Australia for AUD 4000.

Alternately, I saw that Primera, in the UK has the frame for GBP 2167.67, which is around AUD 3333:

primera-sports.com/products/specialized-s-works-frames-305/specialized-2013-s-works-tarmac-sl4-f-s-carbon-satin-11747.aspx 

It's a little bit of a saving - but obviously I need to factor in:


Postage
International Money Transfer
Customs

Has anybody had much experience shipping a bike frame from the UK to Australia?

For postage, I've been pointed to these guys:

p43.co.uk (I can't post links - but google for them)

I got a quote for a 1KG package, 100 cm x 50 cm x 20cm for GBP 97.48 (AUD 150) - are those dimensions about right for a 52cm bike frame?

For International Money Transfer, I'm looking at going for HiFX, or TorFX or something like that - I'm transferring into a friend's account in the UK, who will then pay for it. That, or I can use my credit card internationally, but I'm figuring that will be more expensive. Any advice here?

For customs - what's the best way to approach this? I'm assuming it's duty + GST - anything else? Do I get VAT back?

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

heya,

For parcel delivery, I've also been pointed to parcel2go - and sorry, that was p4d.co.uk.

Cheers,
Victor


----------

